# Agile Modulator



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

In the Quick Facts on the 622 it mentions an OPTIONAL TV1/TV2 stereo Agile modulator. Is this something I need to buy seperate from the receiver?

Will this modulate out to any number of other TV's? I am wiring a new house and will have whole-house distribution available via RG6 cabling. I assume I may need a distribution amplifier if I go to 3 or 4 TV's?


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

I had a similar question yesterday, here are some of the responses:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53056


----------



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd seen your thread also. Did you ever find a amplified distributor? I'm looking for a good one for my new system.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I found I had to insert an amplifier into my distribution, but only when I combined the outputs of 3 different Dish receivers and then split them out to 4 locations throughout the house. Basically I take the RF out of my 721, 942, and 622, combine them in the living room, amplify them, send it back to my wiring closet, and then split it to the other rooms in my house. Without the amplifier I had some static on the channels. I just bought a $20 - $30 inline amplifier from Radio Shack. For $50.00 they had an amplifier/splitter, but figured I'd go the cheaper route first to see how it worked.


----------



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

You took the RF out on the three receivers and sent them back to your utility closet. Did you have to amplify each RF output before sending it back? How far are the three receivers from your closet?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

No, I combined all 3 outputs via a Rat Shack combiner/splitter (around $15.00 if I remember correctly), then added the in-line amplifier, then send it back to my wiring closet, cable run is probably, 100 feet or so, not exactly sure.

It's pretty cool, I can tune to channel 3 and get my 721, channel 20 shows my 942, channel 22 shows TV1 of my 622 and channel 24 shows TV2 of my 622. Any room in the house can view any receiver.


----------



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

So you have all your receivers in the same location? We are finishing up the construction on a new house and I pre-wired all rooms with numberous RG6 and Cat 5e cables. So I will be able to send modulated output to any room. You are doing what I want to do.

I haven't signed up for Dish Network yet at the new house. Am still looking at which receivers to get. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, all 3 receivers are in my living room. I have everything home run back to a wiring closet (actually in one of the bedroom closets). Going to my living room I have 3 RG6 runs from this closet, I also have 3 runs going up to the roof where my Dish is. Finally I have another run that goes straight from the living room up to my antenna (just ran this last year for HD, needed to be in a different location than my Dish). Each of the 3 runs contains 1 output from my DPP44 switch, one of them has a Rat Shack Sat/Antenna splitter/joiner (part number: 16-2568) on either end to handle getting my RF out back to the wiring closet. Then, in my wiring closet I have a 5-way splitter that I use to split the cable carrying the RF out of all 3 receivers out to the rest of my house. Works quite well. In the rest of my house I only have 1 RG6 run going to them (along with a couple runs of Cat 5, except for my office which has 12 runs). We built our house too and I pre-wired it myself.


----------



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the DPP44 Switch for?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

It is the Dish Pro Plus 44 Switch. It takes my Dish signals from 3 different satellites (110/119/129) and combines them onto a single cable that can also be split (using a Dish Pro Plus Seperator) to run a dual tuner receiver from Dish with only a single cable run.

The Dish1000 has a smaller version of this switch built into it, but it can only run up to 2 receivers. Since I have 3 dual tuner receivers I needed the DPP44 switch.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> No, I combined all 3 outputs via a Rat Shack combiner/splitter (around $15.00 if I remember correctly), then added the in-line amplifier, then send it back to my wiring closet, cable run is probably, 100 feet or so, not exactly sure.
> 
> It's pretty cool, I can tune to channel 3 and get my 721, channel 20 shows my 942, channel 22 shows TV1 of my 622 and channel 24 shows TV2 of my 622. Any room in the house can view any receiver.


Wow Rob, that is cool. I wonder If my wife could ever figure out how to watch TV.
She sometimes forgets that the Dish has to be on. Then she forgets that the TV has to be on. Selecting an input for CD/DVD or Dish on any TV is way beyond her comprehension. (But she corrects my grammar all the time so she is good for something)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dooger54 said:


> In the Quick Facts on the 622 it mentions an OPTIONAL TV1/TV2 stereo Agile modulator. Is this something I need to buy seperate from the receiver?
> 
> Will this modulate out to any number of other TV's? I am wiring a new house and will have whole-house distribution available via RG6 cabling. I assume I may need a distribution amplifier if I go to 3 or 4 TV's?


There is a high power RF output on the back of the receiver that carries TWO UHF channels that you designate so that ANY TV or gang of TV's that are hooked to this RF modulator can receive EITHER/BOTH satellite channels anywhere in your house the coax goes. It is optional because you have to wire the TV's to it and set it up.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ahh, that is where good labelling comes into play. I have the display on my audio receiver, the lcd on my universal remote, a plastic sticker on each Dish UHF Remote, AND the station name programmed into each channel on my TVs that support channel naming all synced up. She then knows that the kids cartoons are all on the 721 and her soaps are all on the 942. So if she wants to watch the 942 in the living room she just hits the 942 macro button and all should sync up, she can confirm by checking the display on the audio receiver. If she wants to watch it in the bedroom she just grabs the remote with the label for the 942 on it (which also has the channel number for that receiver, tunes the TV to that channel, which is also labelled and she is good to go.


----------

